# Ground Rod intrusion.



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

VU-Rite Camera :thumbup:
Attempts with sewer machine relieved problem with drain. Camera showed what was up. Not shown is when I sent camera to alley, there were multiple root intrusions so going to replace sewer line and since gas line is run in same ditch will replace that also. (upon customer request before I could recommend it).
Electrical company will pay the ground rod damage portion of this job. After calling them we dug down and cut the rod off under sewer line and removed it from the line.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Haven't seen that before? Something to keep in mind though when the root saw wont go through!


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Looks like that camera has paid for itself a few times over.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Damn sparkies 

good job finding the problem epox

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

deerslayer said:


> Haven't seen that before? Something to keep in mind though when the root saw wont go through!


Not with a camera, no telling how many times I've dealt with things like this unaware because I don't keep the cam with me due to the trailer beating it to pieces and theft.


DesertOkie said:


> Looks like that camera has paid for itself a few times over.


It's made me some good money in a short time.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

*Thanksgiving sewer.*

Went on this job Thanksgiving day. Rodded couple times, then swabbed line which didn't help. So came back today to camera drain and found poor grade to be the culprit. As you can see (if you look fast) I came out from the city sewer and camera is under water much of the time. All the water feeding the line as I camera'd it is water hose.


----------



## TerryO (Oct 12, 2012)

Epox said:


> Went on this job Thanksgiving day. Rodded couple times, then swabbed line which didn't help. So came back today to camera drain and found poor grade to be the culprit. As you can see (if you look fast) I came out from the city sewer and camera is under water much of the time. All the water feeding the line as I camera'd it is water hose.
> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdS1iUB4XRE&feature=plcp


Hey Epox, did you remove the vid? It says removed by user.

Terry Ohlmann / www.ActionAirPlumbing.com


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

TerryO said:


> Hey Epox, did you remove the vid? It says removed by user.
> 
> Terry Ohlmann / www.ActionAirPlumbing.com


Fixed it.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I love it when people hire mud jackets to raise sidewalks and patios. Then the mud jacking company drills into the sewer and fill 80+' with the mud.


----------



## TerryO (Oct 12, 2012)

Epox said:


> Fixed it.


Epox, what camera do you have. I hate these sewer line videos because it shows me how crappy my camera is :-(

Terry Ohlmann / www.ActionAirPlumbing.com


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I run water to get me to the city, then no water when pulling back. Allows to see the dips much easier.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

TerryO said:


> Epox, what camera do you have. I hate these sewer line videos because it shows me how crappy my camera is :-(
> 
> Terry Ohlmann / www.ActionAirPlumbing.com


Vu-Rite, I've been very pleased.
http://www.vu-rite.com/


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Went on a stoppage today and found this...









Please excuse the crappy, cell phone picture of the screen in the rain. 




















Paul


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Gear Junkie you were 179 ft in and a good many turns, aside from running water do you have any tips for getting around all those turns. I found yesterday that I can put a thin coating of stem grease on the snow ball and a dab for fun on the machine side of the spring fitting where it attaches to the push rod and it really helped a lot.
Really nice looking vid btw.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> Went on a stoppage today and found this...
> 
> Paul


LOL and to think how happy this guy was to finally get that hose faucet steadied up.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Epox said:


> Gear Junkie you were 179 ft in and a good many turns, aside from running water do you have any tips for getting around all those turns. I found yesterday that I can put a thin coating of stem grease on the snow ball and a dab for fun on the machine side of the spring fitting where it attaches to the push rod and it really helped a lot.
> Really nice looking vid btw.


This job is a little deceiving, this one had a serious grade and was abs. Was actually easy to push through once water was running. I did one at 195'(whew...200' reel) that was tough because it was clay and I went through 2 wyes. For that one, I taped the wand onto my duct rodder which I now keep in the truck. 

Here's the first video from that job where I blasted through the roots. 

http://youtu.be/voT6kYcs350


----------

